# Suche FCLGA1366 Dual Sockel Board



## nchristoph (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine alte Lenovo Workstation geschenkt bekommen und da ist das Board defekt.

Ich möchte die wieder reparieren und benötige dazu ein passendes Motherboard.

Aktuell sind 2x Xeon E5507 drauf.

Ich habe jetzt bereits alle mir bekannten Marken abgesucht, aber so richtig was gefunden habe ich nicht. 

Lt. ARK unterstützt der CPU 144 gb Ram, alle Boards, die ich gefunden habe, hören bei 48 oder 64 auf.

Auf der Workstation soll danach Grafik und Videoschnitt gemacht werden mir 2 GTX 1080 im SLI.

Hat jemand von euch ne Idee für ein gutes Board?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Nico2201 (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo nchristoph,

vielleicht findest du hier das, was du suchst:

*https://www.asus.com/de/Commercial-...Commercial-Workstation-Motherboards-Products/*

Oder das Alte einfach neu kaufen:

*https://noteboox.de/Intel-Xeon-E5507*

Ich hoffe, dass dir das weiterhilft.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## nchristoph (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo Nico,

danke, aber auf der Asus Workstationseite habe ich nichts gefunden und der zweite Link verweist auf eine Seite zum Xeon Prozessor.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Nico2201 (9. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht wirst du hier etwas gescheites finden. Falls nicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Dann würde ich dir einfach mal empfehlen in einen Elektronikladen zu gehen, sofern du das noch nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## Technipion (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo nchristoph,


nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte die wieder reparieren und benötige dazu ein passendes Motherboard.


Suchst du jetzt nach einem direkten Ersatz für das alte, oder nur grundsätzlich nach einem neuen Board? Und ist wichtig, dass es den Sockel deiner Xeons hat? Die Geschichte ist nämlich schon etwas veraltet, und dann ist es immer nicht ganz so einfach an Ersatz zu kommen (außer du bekommst einen Ersatz direkt vom Hersteller des kaputten Boards, die bewahren immer ein paar Exemplare in ihren Lagern auf).

Wenn man sich ein bisschen bei Herstellern von Server- und Workstationboards umschaut findet man schon das eine oder andere. Hier sind z.B. ein paar Boards von Supermicro: http://supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon1333/#1366
Nimmt man als Beispiel mal das X8DTN+ (das supported 144 GB / CPU, allerdings nur 1 GraKa) und schaut z.B. mal beim großen A, dann ist man schnell bei einem Preis von über 500$ plus Versandkosten. Also jopp, diese Boards sind teuer. Und schwierig zu finden, da alt.

Und mal ganz davon abgesehen:


nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Lt. ARK unterstützt der CPU 144 gb Ram, alle Boards, die ich gefunden habe, hören bei 48 oder 64 auf.


64 GB pro CPU macht 128 GB im System. Das reicht dir nicht? Das sind eigentlich ziemlich große Ressourcen, auch für ein professionelles Video- und Grafiksystem. Und gleich 2 GTX 1080er? Das ist ebenfalls ziemlich heftig. Hast du zusätzlich vielleicht noch etwas anderes geplant, z.B. Virtualisierung? Ansonsten würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen, ob sich die viele Leistung wirklich am Ende lohnt.

Unter Umständen kommst du günstiger und glücklicher weg, wenn du dir ein neues System anlegst (mit realistischer Performance).

Gruß Technipion


----------

